# engine and trans code locations on 67 gto?



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

Guys, we were cleaning up engine today and get ready to paint it. I have seen some zoomed in location pictures of the id stamps, but could someone show me where they are a little father out? Today I did find a 235465 ys near the water pump and my car is a ys according to PHS. But Id like to pin point year numbers etc to see if it matches car completely. Same with my th400 trans. I did see a 400 3 stamp on heads as well. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

235465 is the engine unit number and should be listed on the PHS billing history. The casting number will be located on the distributor pad for early 67 and behind the #8 cylinder for late 67. 

If the EUN's match your engine is numbers matching, late year 67 part of the car's vin was stamped next to the timing chain cover. Your engine date code should be just prior to the car's build date.

Heads should have 670 on the 2 center exhaust ports just above the manifold.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

235465 is on my PHS billing history as you stated. Awesome information. Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 67 4bbl TH400 GTO code should look like this;

(67 PS ****) with **** being possibly a Julian date code or transmission serial number.


----------

